# 7 weeks and symptons have now gone



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi hun,

Sorry to bother you, but I am nearly 7 weeks pregnant and I had sickness last week, sore boobs, tiredness and headaches but they have all gone! I haven't felt any for a few days now.

Just rang my hospital and spoke to a nurse who said she couldn't really comment and to do a preg test again in a week!

I am really worried now, is this normal at all to loose symptons so early on?

Thanks x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

This can happen, they go away for a couple of days, and come back with a vengeance. If theres still nothing and you are concerned in a few days, try testing again, but I'm sure everything is fine,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you x

I'm thinking of paying for a private scan as the hospital don't seem to want to help, I hope I am just worrying about nothing.

Thanks again for your response x


----------

